

Not quite gone - bijou

Still available here: ftp:&#x2F;&#x2F;ftp.adobe.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;adobe&#x2F;reader&#x2F;unix&#x2F;9.x&#x2F;
======
BorisMelnik
mirror it quick!

